# Critique my Appaloosa's conformation



## horselover01 (Dec 23, 2012)

This is my 19 year old appaloosa gelding.

He is about 15 in this picture though









Here is one when he was 16 

Please don't comment on my riding I was like 11 then.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He has a nice shoulder on him and plenty of depth through the girth/chest
Neck set is not bad either
Front legs look alright, though his cannons i think are just a touch long
Back is a decent length
Hindquarters have a fair shape, however in my opinion they are under muscled
Hind legs are not bad either
Overall he has fairly good conformation and lovely coloring


----------



## horselover01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks!! He was a stud before I got him and I now have one of his daughters, she is still green but she is really smart and is shaped a lot like him only a little bigger. I don't know if you know anything about jumping but do you think that a horse with a conformation like his would be a good jumper?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! he's gorgeous. he even has a pretty face and eye, something not all Appys have. I think he's very nicely built. His back is a bit long, but a lot of Appys are that way, and his hock, while nice and big, is a tiny bit straight.
honestly, he has the build of a horse that will stay sound for many years, and you look just great on him (great braid job!)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here's a picture of Mac, the horse I lease, who reminds me of your boy. your horse is prettier, I think.


----------



## horselover01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Awww your guy is so cute, I love appaloosas! Well my mom did his mane so I can't take credit for it, I'm not very good at braiding his mane. He is a little sway back now but I think he still looks pretty good for his age. The only lameness issues we have had with him is when the farrier trimmed his hooves to short twice...we got a new farrier after that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, Mac is 19 as of Aug. and he's starting to show his age a bit. He is a bit stiff when we start our trail ride and is a bit slow going down hills, but that's about it. otherwise, he does just as good as ever. (if he is ridden enough to stay in condition)

Do you still ride your fellow regularly?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> here's a picture of Mac, the horse I lease, who reminds me of your boy. your horse is prettier, I think.
> 
> View attachment 124113
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous! Very foundation looking! Ever since I had my Appy mare almost 7yrs ago I LOVE Appys


----------



## horselover01 (Dec 23, 2012)

I still ride him all the time he loves being ridden, but I haven't been able to ride very much lately because it is too muddy and rainy. He just gets a little stiff if he stays in his stall all day when it is cold but we give him joint supplements to help with that and he is also starting to get a little bit sway backed but it is barely noticable. I just remembered that his birthday is in the middle of January and he will be 20 then


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

He has a gorgeous head! his neck ties in higher than what I like and he has a more developed muscle on the bottom of the neck than the top.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not a fan of red roan appies, but I will make an exception for this guy, he is very attractive - both the way he is put together and his color. 

I like yours, too, tiny - he has a "got grit" look. And 19 is not old! My buckskin showed no signs of "slowing down" till he was around 25 - and even then he had little trouble. I love the mature horses.


----------



## horselover01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks! I know he isn't a fancy show horse but he thinks he is, but I still think he is a pretty boy!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I think he is a very nice looking horse! Hardly any horse is perfect in conformation, but yours is close. Gorgeous head, neck and shoulder.


----------

